# The debate is starting.



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

CNN.com live streaming.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Figured I'd make this thread so we can discuss as the debates occur.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

Mccain is rambling.

He ended with foreign oil?

That's like a scene from family guy.  9 11.  lol

Obama is like a spider monkey!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama is doing good out of the gate. Few ums and holding his own at the very least.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

obama should have hit mccain when mccain said he would hold people responsible...obama should have mentioned or ask if he is gonna hold palin responible and make her people answer supenas.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

ooooooo i will give mccain the rally cry "out best days are ahead of us"


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> obama should have hit mccain when mccain said he would hold people responsible...obama should have mentioned or ask if he is gonna hold palin responible and make her people answer supenas.



Give him time grasshopper haha.

McCain didn't answer the question directly whether he agrees with Obama.

Though I think he just did say some of the fundamentals are wrong after saying they're right.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

This is good.  If you can't understand or relate to what obama is saying, sucks to be you.

Mccain didn't even prepare.  He's blowing smoke so far.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

CNN has an audience reaction at the bottom of the screen, quite interesting on how it's going so far.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Why doesn't he bring up all those lovely earmarks that Palin asked for?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama has started the "uh um"'s already


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

One million dollars for *every day* Obama has been in office in earmarks.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> One million dollars per every day Obama has been in office in earmarks.



Still wondering when he'll bring up Sarah Palin's many earmarks. He even called her out THREE times on earmarks.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

Mccain is as bad as palin.  Earmarks...pork....special interest.....corporate greed.....

not exactly specific.

Mccain just took a shot.  Here comes the 10 homes crack and then i'm a pow.

new programs!  god for bid.  

Obama just swung back.  He's doing well.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain is doing well.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Still wondering when he'll bring up Sarah Palin's many earmarks. He even called her out THREE times on earmarks.



I thought this wasn't about Sarah Palin. She running for President? Hypocrite.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Not a bad retort from Obama.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I thought this wasn't about Sarah Palin. She running for President? Hypocrite.



Not a hypocrite. He CHOSE his VP candidate. McCain should PRACTICE what he PREACHES.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Not a hypocrite. He CHOSE his VP candidate. McCain should PRACTICE what he PREACHES.





Yes, you are, every time it's convenient someone on the left reminds us she's not running for president//


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

you know mccain voted against equal pay for women....said women "needed more training and education" for jobs they were already doing and men got more for the same jobs...kinda hard for me as a woman to get passed that.

hmm so far i dont see either one of them being impressive.  i am still undecided.  We have to raise taxes on everyone.    I make under 1/4 million....i do not want to see an increase....i would love to see a decrease but put that idea in the corner with the easter bunny and santa.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> Yes, you are, every time it's convenient someone on the left reminds us she's not running for president//



Oh please, if Barack Obama chose even someone half as bad as Palin for VP then you'd be all over that person.

McCain seems a little desperate though.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Walking the walk, McCain Scores 1.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Walking the walk, McCain Scores 1.



And Obama strikes back about the oil company and McCain is just smiling/laughing.

Factcheck.org proved that McCain saying Obama will tax people who make $42,000 or less a year as false.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

omg 4 billion dollars more tax breaks for oil companies?  we are so screwed.  oooo obama scores on the offshore drilling comment.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

who is it that Obama keeps looking at? like he's looking for answers?


----------



## notomccain (Sep 26, 2008)

its about what  i expected. they are both spouting  memorized answers. mccain seems  a  little  grumpy and too made up. obama seems cool but not  attacking enough. a draw will favor  obama.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama got flustered.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> omg 4 billion dollars more tax breaks for oil companies?  we are so screwed.  oooo obama scores on the offshore drilling comment.



And he continues it with energy independence. He's scoring big with Independents, Republicans, and Democrats according to CNN audience reaction.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

This is suppose to be McCain's strong point (debating) if this is even a draw then Obama really wins.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain made claims and obama called him on it.  Mccain looks PISSED!  Weird smile. 

Obama the man.  

What is that line saying?  obama doing good on it?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> And Obama strikes back about the oil company and McCain is just smiling/laughing.
> 
> Factcheck.org proved that McCain saying Obama will tax people who make $42,000 or less a year as false.



robert i have told you the danger of bringing facts into this.  O good point on the electrical grids and the intrastructure.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> And Obama strikes back about the oil company and McCain is just smiling/laughing.
> 
> Factcheck.org proved that McCain saying Obama will tax people who make $42,000 or less a year as false.




Your don't remember the Reagan/Carter Debate,  check it out.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> McCain made claims and obama called him on it.  Mccain looks PISSED!  Weird smile.
> 
> Obama the man.
> 
> What is that line saying?  obama doing good on it?



He was, he's scoring higher then McCain so far.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Hard to reach across the aisle from that far to the left.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice to see Obama answering questions first and stepping up to do so. That way McCain can't say he's not just going the opposite of him.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

Tom? Who the hell is tom?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

now obama is hitting hard on medicare etc.  ooooo go obama on the liberal tag and opposing bush...obama has settled into this.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama scored big at the Bush comment.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I thought this wasn't about Sarah Palin. She running for President? Hypocrite.



Obama won't go there.  

Obama's explaining give aways.  I hope people get it.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

can we elect the moderator?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Using a hatchet when you need a scapel. And Obama hits McCain on Iraq.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain is doing a bit better with republicans with this speech but independents are where the democrats are, lower even.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

i wished they would stop hopping around and be more direct.  Both of them, McCain keeps  moving into rehearsed answers.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama said it!  We're paying for iraq and they have $79 billion, and mccain ignored it.  bingo. he wants to stay.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i wished they would stop hopping around and be more direct.  Both of them, McCain keeps  moving into rehearsed answers.



He does, but it's awesome to seeing Obama answer first while McCain just basically reads rehearsed answers.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

ha! you guys should be passed out on the floor by now there are so many uh uh, so far no pow.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain seems to be getting tired.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Cancel new spending. Good one.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

we owe china 500 billion dollars. We are so screwed.  What would the interest be on that?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Keep hammering on spending.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

And there's the 90% of the time comment.

McCain didn't bring up how we actually owe Japan more money.

Obama is hitting McCain pretty good so far I think.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> McCain seems to be getting tired.


no he doesnt


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

obama is hitting him hard for backing bush.  now obama needs to remind people of what his voting record is with bush.  McCain brings up Palin.  He should not have opened that Pandora's Box.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

That was good  90% and Bush, score 1 for Obama.

Nice rebuttal by McCain.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> obama is hitting him hard for backing bush.  now obama needs to remind people of what his voting record is with bush.  McCain brings up Palin.  He should not have opened that Pandora's Box.



He went down with the independents when he did that.

And the whole victory in Iraq speech is up with the republicans, down when it comes to Dems and Independents.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

Now my hawkish side is impressed with McCain.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice of Obama to bring up how he and McCain brings up both how we shouldn't of been there and Afghanistan.

Soon to be a trillion, 4,000 lives, 30,000 wounded.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama is going to get hammered here.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> McCain seems to be getting tired.





donkeyshit.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Obama is going to get hammered here.



What did you think of that so far?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Hard to reach across the aisle from that far to the left.



Yes, good zinger.  

Lately it seems like a lot of mccain talking.  He's going on and on.  Hard to say bs to any of it but is he saying anything?


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

kabammmm!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain should not bring up how many times Obama has visited Iraq when Palin has visited ZERO.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

good points on afghanistan.  the opium crops are doing well.

o good point of not using the military wisely.   McCain has on a power tie...and so does obama.  obama looks more stylish.  

McCain is holding up.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Saw that coming. DOOMED TO FAILURE. Opposed the surge. Blasted !!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> good points on afghanistan.  the opium crops are doing well.
> 
> o good point of not using the military wisely.   McCain has on a power tie...and so does obama.  obama looks more stylish.
> 
> McCain is holding up.



Afghanistan is now I believe the #1 grower of Opium in the world now.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> McCain should not bring up how many times Obama has visited Iraq when Palin has visited ZERO.


Palin isnt running against Obama


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

ouchie on the greeting as liberators....ouchie again on the shitte sunni remark.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Good retort by Obama.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

When Obama gets loud he sounds petulant.  I think he's doing well and will probably end up "winning" this debate...but when he gets indignant he looks childish.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> Palin isnt running against Obama



Practice what you preach, practice what you preach.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EetobKXQsr8]YouTube - Keith: McCain Confuses Shiites (Iran) and Sunnis (al-Qaeda)[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> McCain should not bring up how many times Obama has visited Iraq when Palin has visited ZERO.





Palin is not running for President.. hellllllllllllo


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Ouch, doesn't know the tactic from strategy.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

anyone else notice that obama has an american flag pin on?


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain is responsible for the disaster we are in. He voted with Bush 90% of the time. His economic advisor, Phil Gramm, introduced the ammendment that created the derivatives that caused the collapse.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain is winning this exchange IMO.  Cut off funding.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

dosen't know the diff in a tactic and a stratagey  zing.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> anyone else notice that obama has an american flag pin on?



I noticed that. McCain have his on?


----------



## notomccain (Sep 26, 2008)

im impressed with obama tonight.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Good retort on funding, for Obama if people understand it.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

Capture and kill Bin Laden?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama is scoring HUGE on CNN with those comments just now about Afghanistan.

And McCain is sinking now with everybody but Republicans.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

mccains kissing the gi ass.

Mccain just discribed what we weren't dong in iraq.  We weren't winning the hearts and minds.  They want us out.  He wants to stay longer.  That's the simple fact.  $20 bill a month for 5 more yrs.  Can we afford that?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Dangerous.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

Did Obama just mutter under his breath?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

I think all Republicans who think Obama would do horrible have to admit they're surprised how Obama is doing so far.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Anyone else noticing how often Obama is answering questions first, not McCain?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

i do not see a flag on mccain but he has the attire...red/white and blue going....but i will admit my vision is not the best.  I wonder if they will bring up a draft?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Central battlefront.  Obama surprised.  Snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.  Excellent.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> i do not see a flag on mccain but he has the attire...red/white and blue going....but i will admit my vision is not the best.  I wonder if they will bring up a draft?



I'd certainly be interesting in seeing that.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain is pissing Obama off.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

obama is making points on afghanistan.  oooooooo he brings up pakistan.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> I think all Republicans who think Obama would do horrible have to admit they're surprised how Obama is doing so far.



I'm not surprised, he's a smart guy, but I think McCain won that exchange.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama is the one to bring up Pakistian.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

obama is flushed but making points.  McCain is now backing down on the Pakistan issue.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

How do you Republicans feel about that?

Obama is taking the more Republican side on Pakistian.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Uh, excuse me, it's pronounced "Pockee-ston."

Obama's coming across as arrogant and petty. You can tell McCain is getting under this megalomaniac's skin.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain just hit hard, "You don't do that...you don't say that out loud!"


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

Is obamas suit black or a dark olive green?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

That hurts.  Surge in Afganistan.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Gem said:


> McCain just hit hard, "You don't do that...you don't say that out loud!"



Of course, but he'll say Bomb Bomb Bomb Iran and be secretive about other countries.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

Mccain post 9 11 but pre iraq said we should finish in afgan before going to iraq, he just said it again.  But for yrs he defended going into iraq when and how we did it.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama is the one talking about going after Osama.

Wasn't McCain the one who said he'd follow Osama to the Gates of Hell?

Guess that ends at the Pakistian border.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Obammy's stuttering and uhhh-ing more than usual. Must be a result of his "debate camp" being interrupted yesterday.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Song about iran, nice one.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_-rnJxo0Fo]YouTube - McCain Smiles: "Gates of Hell"[/ame]

Flip Flop, Flip Flop?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain is bringing up Ronald Reagan = Pandering to the GOP.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

o he dropped the reagan bomb.  that was bad and so obvious.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> o he dropped the reagan bomb.  that was bad and so obvious.



And a misslip by saying Somalia.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm John McCain, let me clean up the mess I created.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama keeps saying "John is right", McCain keeps saying "I don't think Barack understands."


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain's making a great case for his foreign policy/national security experience.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

ugh...bracelet, cheap tactic.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

Gem said:


> McCain just hit hard, "You don't do that...you don't say that out loud!"



Coming from Bombiran?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Obama keeps saying "John is right", McCain keeps saying "I don't think Barack understands."



So wouldn't therefore McCain be wrong?


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

Its one thing to jokingly sing along with a stupid song...another thing altogether to openly express that your policy is to invade an ally if they disagree with you.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

obama should not have said that....i have a braclet too...bad form...


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh God, its the Battle of the Bracelets....:HUGE EYE ROLL:


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

"Uhhhhh, I've got a bracelet too, from... Uhhhhhhh, Sgt... Uhhh, from the mother of...."

This guy needs speech therapy.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Troops are for the war.  Come home with victory.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Gem said:


> Its one thing to jokingly sing along with a stupid song...another thing altogether to openly express that your policy is to invade an ally if they disagree with you.



Not much of a ally Pakistian has been to give safe haven to Osama Bin Laden for the past 7 years huh?

With allies like that, who needs enemies.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Gem said:


> ugh...bracelet, cheap tactic.



Barack's got one too.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> Barack's got one too.



That was lead to another point but it was a bit bad form to bring it up in general.


----------



## OohRah Mama (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh you sonofabitch McCain, don't you DARE use your Devil Dog son as a hearttugger excuse for your pathetic pisspoor support that caused our sons' sacrifices in this cluster****. If it wasn't for Bush and you and your worthless ilk, our Marines would be actually fighting where they are needed. 

**** you. "Existential", my a**.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2008)

Ninja said:


> McCain's making a great case for his foreign policy/national security experience.



4,000 dead, 30,000 wounded, and $700 billion dollars wasted. 

How was that experience?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Good exchange for both.  McCain keeps getting the last word in.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama came unarmed to a battle of wits. 

McCain's gotten stronger and stronger as the debate goes on. Obama looks petty and annoyed


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain took a good ten seconds to just repeat the sentence. That's what he does when his teleprompter goes out.


----------



## Red Dawn (Sep 26, 2008)

Republicans spent 6 months making a big deal about wearing a flag pin. 


McCain's not wearing one.  What a commie. 

Obama is wearing one.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

> With allies like that, who needs enemies.



Oh, I agree.  But I'm not sure you really want to advocate coming out and telling our more testy "allies" that we aren't really their allies and that we'll invade them at the slightest provocation.

Coming from Obama...the man who supports diplomacy first and foremost at EVERY opportunity, he has stated that time and time again...it was a gaffe of misunderstanding when he stated what he did about Pakistan...which is why he just let it go when McCain mentioned it.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Republicans spent 6 months making a big deal about wearing a flag pin.
> 
> 
> McCain's not wearing one.  What a commie.
> ...



Glad to see you're using recycled GOP talking points. 

I'll take it as a concession that Obama ain't doing so hot.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Obama came unarmed to a battle of wits.
> 
> McCain's gotten stronger and stronger as the debate goes on. Obama looks petty and annoyed



You do realize that McCain is making just as much uhs, uhms, and pauses?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

Mccain s standing firm on no withdrawl date.  Aren't  we kind of supposed to be gone by 1 2009?

Isn't  that why Mook tada el sadr called a truce with us?  We promised to leave. 

With the french, british?  Do they still have our backs?


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

> McCain took a good ten seconds to just repeat the sentence. That's what he does when his teleprompter goes out.



Thats ok...it takes Obama at least 10-15 seconds of umm, ahh, uhhs...before he ever gets to his answer...


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

I like the "league of democracy's"  never heard that b4.


----------



## del (Sep 26, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Republicans spent 6 months making a big deal about wearing a flag pin.
> 
> 
> McCain's not wearing one.  What a commie.
> ...



another obama flipflop.


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2008)

I hope McCain doesn't have a stroke.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain scowls and looks on edge when Obama speaks, Obama just listens when McCain speaks and then calmly says what he has to say.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Mushroom tat scoreboard:

*McCain 3* (earmarks, Iraq, "Pockee-Stahn")

*Obama 0*

"Senator McCain is exactly right" <--- That's gotta hurt!


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

except when Obama laughs or mutters under his breath


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> I like the "league of democracy's"  never heard that b4.



And Obama brings up China and Russia. You can't leave those two countries out of such an important group.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

He said it again,  "Senator McCain is right"


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Anguille said:


> McCain scowls and looks on edge when Obama speaks, Obama just listens when McCain speaks and then calmly says what he has to say.



Ever consider a career in standup comedy?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

sanctions havent worked why is mccain bringing them up?


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

Mc cain is FLUSTERED!!!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Does anyone else have a problem with McCain smiling while he says all this?


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol...spit It Out!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> sanctions havent worked why is mccain bringing them up?



Just don't mention Cuba to him.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> And Obama brings up China and Russia. You can't leave those two countries out of such an important group.




I don't think this resonates with Americans.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

what is this...i can pronouce hard names that no one has ever heard of?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> I don't think this resonates with Americans.



It does with the Americans that understand how much those two countries have us by the balls in the long run.


----------



## OohRah Mama (Sep 26, 2008)

My combat-weary vet of Fallujah & Ramadi Marine son would love to know just what the hell constitutes "victory in Iraq". No answer is ever forthcoming.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Ohh great point about Henry K.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain needs to pee.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

There needs to be a rimshot after every Obama monologue.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Anguille said:


> McCain needs to pee.



Obama needs to take a dump.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

Yep, Obama did very well there.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Ohh great point about Henry K.



yes


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Gem said:


> Yep, Obama did very well there.



Yes he did.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Gem said:


> Yep, Obama did very well there.



Obama is slamming McCain on this right now.

He's doing good by not going too fast and thinking it all out clearly.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Obama needs to take a dump.



Ninja needs to get laid.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama's wishing he'd agreed to postpone the debate.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Great point about Spain.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

I thought things were better with N Korea.   O the Spain thing rears its ugly head.  McCain comes off as hubris.  I am not president yet, I dont even have a seal, yet.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Ninja needs to get laid.



My FB is out of town at her cousin's wedding. You volunteering?


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

Mc Cain on the defensive!!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Republicans spent 6 months making a big deal about wearing a flag pin.
> 
> 
> McCain's not wearing one.  What a commie.
> ...



That's a $8 k versace prada gucci pele pele hilfiger.  You don't put a lapel pin hole in that.  What are you ghetto?


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

Mc cain goes for drama!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

That was a great point about Spain tough.

Pointing out McCain's ignorance.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

I think McCain is doing a good job of rebuttal here, though.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Ninja needs to get laid.



we all do.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol, no seal.  "Obama doesn't understand"  McCain scored a point here.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> I am not president yet, I dont even have a seal, yet.



I cringed for him.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Gem said:


> I think McCain is doing a good job of rebuttal here, though.



Bush himself took North Korea off the Axis of Evil list.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama is losing ground on this one, in my opinion...he stated clearly that he would meet with leaders without precondition...he is now trying to qualify this mistake...


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

Somebody get Kissinger on the hot line!!


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

"Let me get this straight..."

LOL. Obammy has McCain's cum in his eyes.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Keep bringing up he's known Henry K for 35 years doesn't count for much.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

"I am NOT parsing words!"

LOL. What a douche.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama looked bad there, IMO on Kissinger.   LOL. that hurt. "no you won't" to Iran.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain is not doing that great on his strong point:  foreign relations.

It's been a draw so far, unless you are brain dead on one side or the other,

I want to see what Kissinger actually said.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

Its good the Obama has now backed away from the "Lets all just sit down and talk over tea at the UN" between Russia and Georgia...

Just too bad he had to wait to see what McCain did before he came up with that idea.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Good points by Obama on Russia.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

Is O bringing up geogia....yes he did.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

At least Obama learned from Kerry's mistake and remembered Poland


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> McCain is not doing that great on his strong point:  foreign relations.
> 
> It's been a draw so far, unless you are brain dead on one side or the other,
> 
> I want to see what Kissinger actually said.



Isn't it past your bedtime, grampa?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

lol@putin having a soul.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Great remark in Bush's direction with the soul comment.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't think Obama talking about Bush is helping him.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Great remark in Bush's direction with the soul comment.



McCain just ripped that great line away from Obama with his "K-G-B" comment.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Colin Powell said McCain was wrong on Georgia.

Crooks and Liars  Colin Powell says Georgia provoked Russian crisis, hints McCain&#8217;s response was hasty, reckless


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

Using Bush quips only works for so long...then it just starts to look pathetic...he isn't running, and McCain disagreed with Bush on many of the issues they are talking about, like Russia


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Ninja said:


> McCain just ripped that great line away from Obama with his "K-G-B" comment.



It would be except it's tough to see THREE letters in TWO eyes.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Gem said:


> Using Bush quips only works for so long...then it just starts to look pathetic...he isn't running, and McCain disagreed with Bush on many of the issues they are talking about, like Russia



I was just going to say... Homeboy ain't on the ticket.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain went there once! Give him a medal!


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> It would be except it's tough to see THREE letters in TWO eyes.



Worst attempt at spin yet. And that's in a thread FULL of spin.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

robert_santurri said:


> it Would Be Except It's Tough To See Three Letters In Two Eyes.



Lol!!


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain going on and on about his travels.  Why is he slamming the russians?  Didnt he support preemptive strikes?


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

"No, actually I think, uh, Senator, uh, McCain and I fundamentally, uh, agree on these, uh issues."


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2008)

Ninja said:


> I was just going to say... Homeboy ain't on the ticket.



Yes he is.

Bush = McCain.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Worst attempt at spin yet. And that's in a thread FULL of spin.



Besides, when did McCain look into Putin's eyes?

And it wasn't spin, it's called truth.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

all he is good at is warning, not voting warning and oh, "I have a bracelet too"




what a dipshit


----------



## del (Sep 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> Yes he is.
> 
> Bush = McCain.



you= witless


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Besides, when did McCain look into Putin's eyes?
> 
> And it wasn't spin, it's called truth.



I'm sure that all of the undecideds watching at home keyed in on that, Robbie.

"Hey, wait a second! That's three letters!"

Isn't Pokemon on?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> all he is good at is warning, not voting warning and oh, "I have a bracelet too"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your more then a few minutes late on that one.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama needs to bring up McCain has an advisor that also lobbys for georgia.  And mccain just helped get georgia $1 billion we don't have!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Obama slams McCain on his record on energy.

Walk the walk, not just talk the talk. ZING!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

*Wishes Obama would say it's a bridge to nowhere*


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Your more then a few minutes late on that one.



I know, I had to re-boot. so shoot me


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> It would be except it's tough to see THREE letters in TWO eyes.


no it isnt


KGB in both eyes


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Obama slams McCain on his record on energy.
> 
> Walk the walk, not just talk the talk. ZING!



And McCain returns the favor. And then refuses to let Obama co-opt his allotted time. 

ZING!


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

now they are talking over each other.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Obammy looks irked.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain gets in the last word again.  Obama looked bad there.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

obama is rude, he keeps interrupting.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no it isnt
> 
> 
> KGB in both eyes





Unless McCain was holding the man, he wouldn't be able to see KGB in small print in his eyes.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no it isnt
> 
> 
> KGB in both eyes



Are you parsing words!! LOL!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> obama is rude, he keeps interrupting.



Other way around Willow.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Obammy speaks like someone trying to get out of a traffic ticket.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 26, 2008)

9-11 question is bullshit.

No one can predict the future and journalists who ask those kind of questions piss me off.

Joe


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh yes, we're much safer at the airport, ROFL


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Other way around Willow.




not!


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

now isnt torture what trained interogators use?  mccain slips in the border issues.
we are no safer today...our ports are wide open.  bingo obama hits on the ports.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

AVG-JOE said:


> 9-11 question is bullshit.
> 
> No one can predict the future and journalists who ask those kind of questions piss me off.
> 
> Joe




I agree, it's that fear play.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> not!



Obama let McCain have his time, McCain spoke over Obama so he couldn't make his point.

If that's not rude on McCain's part, I don't know what is.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

del said:


> you= witless



Would you welcome back the gop congress from 2002 to 2005?  tom delay, mccain, hastert, foley, vetter, craig, etc?


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

"I give Senator McCain great respect on the torture issue."


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

This is an area where Obama is absolutely right...

The world would "like us better" if we elected him.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I agree, it's that fear play.



I agree

Obama is scoring higher then McCain with all three on CNN; Republicans, Independents, and Democrats.

McCain desperate in bringing up Reagan again. The ghost of Ronald Reagan isn't going to save your ass McCain.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

are McCain's dentures slipping?


----------



## del (Sep 26, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Would you welcome back the gop congress from 2002 to 2005?  tom delay, mccain, hastert, foley, vetter, craig, etc?



would you welcome the spanish inquisition?

asshat


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Gem said:


> This is an area where Obama is absolutely right...
> 
> The world would "like us better" if we elected him.



Most of the world wants us to have a good President.

Otherwise how will we be able to pay back our debts to them,etc?


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

"Obama doesn't understand" again.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

"Senator Obama doesn't understand..."

He's hammering that home. It'll be effective too.

McCain is really running up the score. Taking Obammy back to school. Who'd have thought the debate would turn out like this after that rocky start?


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

Ninja said:


> "I give Senator McCain great respect on the torture issue."



Obama should not be giving the Rethugs these soundbites.
He's being respectful of McCain but it won't help him.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

That was a funny noise that just came out of Barry's throat.

"Ah-eh-ee-eh"


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Ninja said:


> "Senator Obama doesn't understand..."
> 
> He's hammering that home. It'll be effective too.
> 
> McCain is really running up the score. Taking Obammy back to school. Who'd have thought the debate would turn out like this after that rocky start?



Obama can't say "McCain is right" and then McCain saying "Senator Obama doesn't understand."

Unless McCain is wrong.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Other way around Willow.


meh, they are BOTH doing it
i actually like it
this is closer to a real debate than we have seen in my lifetime


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

I can hear john McCain writing.  "Matched by our absence" that was good. Score one for Obama.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

Good points on investments in science...good points on economy...


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

For the record:

Obama is scoring higher with all three groups then John McCain did on CNN.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

> Most of the world wants us to have a good President.
> 
> Otherwise how will we be able to pay back our debts to them,etc?



Oh give me a break, the majority of the world's citizens don't think about whether or not the US is going to pay their country back, lol.

That isn't the reason they would prefer Obama to McCain at all, lol, I can't believe you'd even list it as a reason, lol.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2008)

Anguille said:


> are McCain's dentures slipping?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 26, 2008)

After watching this debate I'm left wondering:
"When is Obama gonna' show up?"

Mac is just schooling him. "What Senator Obama doesn't understand..."

Gotta' give Obama credit, he reduced the number of "uh's". Still too many though.

Mac wins in a walk.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 26, 2008)

key words, played over and over and over Senator Obama dosen't understand."


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

Mc Cain grasping at straws, comparing obama to Bush.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Gem said:


> Oh give me a break, the majority of the world's citizens don't think about whether or not the US is going to pay their country back, lol.
> 
> That isn't the reason they would prefer Obama to McCain at all, lol, I can't believe you'd even list it as a reason, lol.



Countries like China certainly care. You'd be bullshitting yourself if your going to sit there and don't think they don't care in the least about who is the President of the United States.

It isn't mysterious on how when Bush has been in office, our standing with the rest of the world declined greatly.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Did McCain just link Obama to Bush????  I don't believe it.  That was classic.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Being the compassionate guy that I am, I feel a little bad for Sen. Obama - he's out of his league. McCain is simply smarter than he is.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

missourian said:


> did Mccain Just Link Obama To Bush????  I Don't Believe It.  That Was Classic.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Mad Scientist said:


> After watching this debate I'm left wondering:
> "When is Obama gonna' show up?"
> 
> Mac is just schooling him. "What Senator Obama doesn't understand..."



He's very on-message tonight.

And his handlers didn't even have to send him to "debate camp."


----------



## del (Sep 26, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Being the compassionate guy that I am, I feel a little bad for Sen. Obama - he's out of his league. McCain is simply smarter than he is.



but, but, but obama went to HARVARD!!!!!!!!!!!
that means he's wicked smaht.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

ooo here he goes...when i came home....resolved it my ass...mccain and kerry have the shame of clamming up on the mia/pow issue.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

I think Obama just said America sucks.  That wasn't good.  McCain is getting the last word again.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd say at the very least it was a tie.

I like to think Obama won that though.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

> Countries like China certainly care. You'd be bullshitting yourself if your going to sit there and don't think they don't care in the least about who is the President of the United States.
> 
> It isn't mysterious on how when Bush has been in office, our standing with the rest of the world declined greatly.



You're still wrong.  Sure, the people who think about finances care - China's government cares...but the average citizen walking down the street?  They don't want Obama because they feel McCain is going to fail to pay on the nation's debt...don't be dumb.

What I find far more mysterious...is how many people like you seem to think that this nation was LOVED by the rest of the world under Clinton and Bush, Sr. and others...and how this animosity is somehow new.  Why you insist on deluding and fooling yourself is beyond me.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2008)

obama won and mccain survived.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> I think Obama just said America sucks.  That wasn't good.  McCain is getting the last word again.



He just said a few minutes ago this is the greatest country in the world. He didn't say America sucked.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 26, 2008)

still undecided, here.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Are you parsing words!! LOL!


absolutely


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Someone post a new thread for post debate please.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> I think Obama just said America sucks.



He was throwing the Dem base some meat.



Robert_Santurri said:


> I'd say at the very least it was a tie.



Of course you do.



Robert_Santurri said:


> I like to think Obama won that though.



Of course you do.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Gem said:


> You're still wrong.  Sure, the people who think about finances care - China's government cares...but the average citizen walking down the street?  They don't want Obama because they feel McCain is going to fail to pay on the nation's debt...don't be dumb.
> 
> What I find far more mysterious...is how many people like you seem to think that this nation was LOVED by the rest of the world under Clinton and Bush, Sr. and others...and how this animosity is somehow new.  Why you insist on deluding and fooling yourself is beyond me.



Do I believe we were loved? No

But we certainly weren't as hated.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Being the compassionate guy that I am, I feel a little bad for Sen. Obama - he's out of his league. McCain is simply smarter than he is.



Now Ninja grasping at straws.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 26, 2008)

This is something I never I thought I would see.  Both guys sound like they could do better than the last guy.

'Course, the bar is not terribly high...

-Joe


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2008)

Mad Scientist said:


> After watching this debate I'm left wondering:
> "When is Obama gonna' show up?"
> 
> Mac is just schooling him. "What Senator Obama doesn't understand..."
> ...


naw, its about even from my perspective


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

This thread is ended.  Robert has a post debate thread started.


----------



## Gem (Sep 26, 2008)

Who won?

MCCAIN
	73% 	16,635
OBAMA
	25% 	5,620
NEITHER
	2% 	565

Total Votes: 22,820


From Drudge....obviously, its Drudge...just offering another view.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 26, 2008)

McCain won by decision. No knockout punch from either, though.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

I was surprised at how well McCain did. I was expecting worse from him.  Obama cuts to the core of every issue however. He left McCain in the dust.


----------



## SwingVoter (Sep 26, 2008)

AVG-JOE said:


> Both guys sound like they could do better than the last guy.



Agree, definitely an upgrade coming 1/20 one way or the other.

I'm still voting for O, but thought Mac was pretty sharp this debate.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Just figured I'd let you all know I started a Post Debate Discussion thread as asked.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> This thread is ended.  Robert has a post debate thread started.



Why? 

Damn!  Did the bus leave without me?


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Why?
> 
> Damn!  Did the bus leave without me?



Not yet


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Why?
> 
> Damn!  Did the bus leave without me?




LOL.  Sorry, figured 18 pages was more than anyone was going to wade thru in the morning.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

That makes sense.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> LOL.  Sorry, figured 18 pages was more than anyone was going to wade thru in the morning.



Even the most dedicated poster wouldn't go through that.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2008)

Missourian said:


> LOL.  Sorry, figured 18 pages was more than anyone was going to wade thru in the morning.


i only have 7 pages


----------



## Anguille (Sep 26, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i only have 7 pages



Maybe you have your options set to longer pages?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Maybe you have your options set to longer pages?


the max
and i'd have it at 100 posts per page if they had that option here
i do on another forum


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 27, 2008)

Anguille said:


> I was surprised at how well McCain did. I was expecting worse from him.  Obama cuts to the core of every issue however. He left McCain in the dust.



This debate was on foreign affairs, mccains strongest issue, ane I don't sense that he scored any points with anyone I talked to.  

That's because Obama is right.  Right about not going into iraq, right it wasn't being managed properly, and right that mccain provide cover for bush all these yrs.  Sure he made an admission that it hasn't been managed properly, but didn't do shit to put us on the right course.

So I can't wait for biden palin.  

And Obama mccain on the economy should be good.  

Ps, I want to make sur this comes out.  The gop took out a law that said banks had to keep enough money on hand for this such emergency.  Almost as if they did it knowing the government would bail them out.  The ceo's walked away with millions, so they didn't care.  In other words, they bled their companies dry on purpose.

Now they consolidated power into fewer hands.  Socialize the losses and privatize the profits.  Look at blackwater and haloburton.


----------

